# PX4 Storm vs M&P vs 24/7 vs Glock 19



## mmasteve (Jul 5, 2007)

wondering which u guys like better. i have narrowed it down to these 4 and cant decide, all feel great in my hand and seem to be getting great reviews. if u could give me some input that might help me make my decision. thanks for your time.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Certainly you wouldn't go wrong with any of them. However, when you consider the track record of the Glock, and consider the fact that there are lots of aftermarket parts and accessories for them, I think the Glock would be the one I would buy (first). Glocks always work. They may have a rather soulless and impersonal appearance to them, but they always work.

S&W would be my 2nd choice, mostly because of their customer service if something goes wrong. I've read a lot of negative things about Beretta's and Taurus' CS....

PhilR.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Of your choices here, my vote goes to the M&P with the G19 a close second, depending on which grip angle you like better.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

In order of my own preference:

Glock
M&P
PX4
24/7

I prefer the Glock for its very long track record of reliability, low bore axis, short trigger pull/reset, and easy availability of accessories.

The M&P shares some of these virtues, but accessories are still few and far between compared to the Glock. It is a relatively new gun that lacks a long record.

The PX4 and 24/7 have long, heavy triggers with long resets and relatively high bore axes. Neither have established a long record of reliability. Accessories for both are also rare compared to Glock.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Taurus has customer service. I thought they had rude people that read from a script. 

Look at the FNP9 or 40 good grip angle interchangeable backstraps. Their CS leaves a lot to be desired but onlt time I've had to use them is to order a grip screw I lost. with what you have glock, Smith, 24/7, beretta. Beretta has a great grip angle but myself and 2 others foud it to ae a lot of muzzle flip for a 9mm. Maybe it was just a bad one but none of my local stores stock one.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I had basically the same question when I was new here too. I was looking at all of those guns plus the XD9 & Ruger P95. If I may suggest you should look at these guns too. They, well at least the XD is quite popular. My bestgood friend has one in 9mm and he loves it. I still have yet to purchase one(as in a gun in general). But I am leaning heavily toward the P95dc. Can't beat the price, with a good record compared to the 24/7, not that I'm ragging the 24/7. The main reason I went away from the FNP9 was the mags didn't drop free.

Glock, like Mike said can't beat that record
M&P, hella comfy
P95DC, great price better gun
XD9, nicely put together package
24/7, don't like the sights
PX4, don't like the price
FNP9, would like drop free mags


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would look at the FNP and P99 A/S from Walther.

But out of ONLY the ones U listed, I'd get a PX4. I don't care for the M&P, and am not a fan of the Glock trigger. And, I've read so, so many complaints of crappy customer service from Taurus on ALL of the gun forums.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

PX4 is an excellent weapon. It is my second choice behind my H&K USPC .40, I also do not like the trigger on the Glock, and Glock does not have a safety if you are one of those people who likes them.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*vote for the S & W, M & P*

I have had very little experience with any of the other guns but my MP's have been flawless with over 2200 rounds through my MP 40 caliber and about 1000 rounds through my MP 9mm compact. 
They haven't been on the market very long, the MP in 40 caliber came out in Dec. of 2005 and the 9mm and 357Sig came out late last summer with the compacts following suit. Now the MP 45 caliber just came out and I hear many good things about it. In the short time the MP's have been on the market they have gained a large and fast growing fan base and have a great no B. S. lifetime warranty. There is a thread on the MP forum regarding their dependability you might want to check out. Go to http://mp-pistol.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=5617&sid=8948caccaa1cfba181a6f73501a73913. 
Whatever you buy I hope it serves you well. :smt023


----------

